# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  >  Improvement - Changing Infraction record once expired / reversed

## Russell Dawson

Does an infraction stay on the criminal record part of my profile for ever?

I ask because I see it every time I open my profile page (vanity) and there it is.  Hanging over my reps like the sword of Damocles.

I expect the answer would be that infractions are left there to serve as a warning.  Perhaps so, but is there not a time limit after which they expire?

Even lesser criminal sentences are deemed to be spent on the day they are passed here in the UK and I would suggest that infractions fall into this category.

I have three (_boos heard from the audience_)  two were acquired when I was a fresh faced newly joined youth eager to learn and help where I can.  In my zeal to get answers in quickly I fell foul of the tags around code (my first day) and on the second occasion ignored a moderators request (guilty of not refreshing before posting).  The last one was not justified (where have I seen that?)  and was reversed so definitely not justified but it is still there.

On a positive note it is good to see that mods are being much more tolerant in their warnings.  Today, I saw a posting without tags around code.  The OP was unclear as to how to do it so the mod did it for them.  Theyve only been a member for 8 years (only 2 posts though)!    

However, yesterday, there was a bad thread title and the OP was obviously at a loss to know what to call it so we had the stand-off.  An answer had been provided but hidden until the OP knew what to call it.  Would it be possible in future for anyone with an idea as to what a post should ideally be called to post a suggestion without incurring a penalty?  That way, a better title can be supplied that hopefully in future will enable searchers to find the solution.

----------


## royUK

Infractions should be only for a limited time, set by the Form admin. Possibly broken in recent "improvements"

----------


## Fotis1991

Good morning.

I also(and i think all of us) see, what Russel said and i feel strange...Not good





> ...I ask because I see it every time I open my profile page (vanity) and there it is. Hanging over my reps like the sword of Damocles.



I also had-in my opinion- a not justified infraction when i was a few days member(for ignoring Mod request), from Roy and this infraction, i think, will follow me for ever... :Wink:

----------


## Spencer101

I had two, for the SAME answer to one post!  

First was a yellow card for "Ignoring Moderators Requests"  (I'm sure there should be an apostrophe in there somewhere) and was my own fault for not refreshing before posting.
Second was a red card for "Circumventing Security Questions" (I know, I don't understand this one either!)

Both were thankfully (and rightfully) reversed so I have a clean sheet, but that sword is dangling above me too as they both still appear on my CP.

----------


## tom1977

I have also souvenir of *tylen*  :Smilie:  the funny thing is that the *OnErrorGoto0* received infraction with me  :Cool:  in the same thread
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...html?p=2675218

----------


## arlu1201

Once the infraction has been reversed or has expired, it will still show in your profile page.  This is the way it has been setup.

----------


## Russell Dawson

That is exactly what I am questioning.  I know it is set up that way.  Should that policy not be examined and perhaps changed in view of what I said in my first post?

----------


## arlu1201

Sure,i will move this thread to the suggestions for improvement sub-forum.  Lets see what the tech team can do about it.

----------


## Russell Dawson

Thanks Arlette,

You won't give me an infraction for starting in the wrong sub will you?  :Wink: 

What are your thoughts about us suggesting more apt titles even when a mod has asked for a change and the OP is clearly stuck?

Cheers

Russell

----------


## arlu1201

> What are your thoughts about us suggesting more apt titles even when a mod has asked for a change and the OP is clearly stuck?



If the OP has been asked by a mod/senior member to change the title and hasnt, you can surely suggest a title but refrain from providing the answer to the question.  

Also, i feel that other users should not answer the questions if they feel that the OP is violating one of the rules and a mod/senior member has not yet told them to change it.

----------


## Russell Dawson

Quite right.  A positive morning for me.  Thanks.

----------


## Marcol

@ Arlette




> Once the infraction has been reversed or has expired, it will still show in your profile page. This is the way it has been setup.



Perhaps so, but previously you *could collapse* the* Infractions Pane*, there was a show/hide option button.
I asked for that feature to be restored some time ago, perhaps it got buried in the  sheer mass of other suggestions at the time.

----------


## arlu1201

Marcol,

I did put forth your suggestion at that time to the tech team and they said after the upgrade, the option of collapsing the pane was disabled.

----------


## NBVC

Well, re-enable it.

I still have one lingering on me (and it wasn't even a real infraction... it was a test done by Admin at the time) but it never disappeared from my profile.

----------


## Fotis1991

Ha Ha HA.....I'd like to see it. *NBVC* has an infraction..(Even by mistake) :Wink: 

  Unbelievable!

----------


## Russell Dawson

That's why I like you Fotis - a great sense of humour!!!   :Smilie:

----------


## Marcol

Or a great source of hummus?

----------


## Fotis1991

...What is hummus  Marcol?? :Frown: 

Google translate does not helps me....

----------


## Marcol

Popular as an appetizer in the Middle East and *Greece*, hummus is a creamy dip made from chickpeas, combined with tahini, lemon juice, garlic and other spices. Often served with pita, hummus has been a staple of the Mediterranean diet for thousands of years. Ancient Greek philosophers Plato and Socrates made reference to hummus' nutritional value in their writings and ancient Egyptian recipes for hummus have been discovered.

----------


## Russell Dawson

Your "m" key stuck Marcol? :Smilie:

----------


## snb

It's a way to create an onomatope.

----------


## Fotis1991

Impressive! .. I mean your knowledge about the ancient Greek writers! So this mean hummus .. In Greece today, is not something ordinary. Do not use in our daily diet .. Αs I've said it before using idioms, I can not understand and obviously enjoy what you want to say ..

Also, this time... :Smilie:

----------


## Mordred

My wife brings home hummus every once in a while and I love it!  However, when I first saw it and she told me what it was made of, I crinkled my nose to it and wouldn't try it.  Eventually I did though and it is great!

----------


## jeffreybrown

Many many moons ago my business took me to Glygada, Greece for just over two months.  There I was first introduce to Souvlaki, but it was in a pita bread and not just on a skewer.  So, ate my first one, my immediate reaction, "boy is this salty".  Well, anyway, 60 days later times 2, they sure were good.

----------


## Paul

Anyone who *wants* an infraction to show up on their vanity window, please let me know.  We don't want you to feel left out.

 :Smilie:

----------


## Mordred

LoL, can't have people feeling that way now can you?  I love how these discussions go so far off topic ie hummus.   :Smilie:

----------


## Cutter

Hummus is an excellent example of how important one letter can be.
Like fungus (when you accidentally hit the space bar instead of the 'n'), especially when texting your buddy Gustav.

----------


## Mordred

There seems to be multiple variations regarding how spell hummus/humas/shirts so I don't know that any one way is right.  It probably depends on region.  I think that here in Canada it's spelt humas but I've always known it as hummus so that's how I roll with it.

LoL, poor Gus!

----------


## vandan_tanna

I avoid fractions. In or out. Just don't like them.

----------


## Marcol

Re: Spelling of hummus try χούμους ...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Simon Lloyd

> Re: Spelling of hummus try χούμους ...



There always has to be one smarty pants doesn't there  :Smilie:

----------


## Marcol

Aye, indeed.

----------


## Mordred

Speaking of hotels, I have yet to try haggis and wouldn't mind doing so one day.  At first glance of the recipes for it, it seems like it would be disgusting but dang it I would love to try it.  Marcol, I'm coming over for some haggis alright?

----------


## Russell Dawson

Following the game of Chinese whispers is there any news of my original topic?





> Arlette - June 5th
> 
> Sure,i will move this thread to the suggestions for improvement sub-forum. Lets see what the tech team can do about it.

----------


## arlu1201

Russell,

I will ask for an update and get back to you.

----------


## Russell Dawson

Thanks, because that sword of Damocles feels like it is hanging over my head just like, er . . . . . the sword of Damocles.

----------


## NBVC

FWIW, the average Joe here doesn't see that you have an infraction lingering... I am not sure, but maybe only Moderators can see that.

----------


## Russell Dawson

I know but it's off putting to see them.  I'd rather they were not there now.

I am, after all, a much reformed character.  :Smilie:

----------


## jeffreybrown

If you don't click on the Infractions tab you will never see anything  :Wink:

----------


## arlu1201

Got an update  from the tech team - its not possible to minimize the infraction record in this version 4.1.8 of vbulletin (the software that EF works on).

----------


## NBVC

It took over 2 months to come to that conclusion?  :Confused:

----------


## arlu1201

The team was researching a lot to see if it was possible in any way, since it was possible in the earlier version.

----------


## Simon Lloyd

Arlette, it is possible, you could even give the user control over which tabs appear in the usercp...etc, your tech team need to get familiar with the inner workings of vbulletin.

----------


## Paul

Not sure if there is built-in functionality or if a "hack" is needed, like this one: http://www.vbulletin.org/forum/showthread.php?t=254572

Google is your friend.   :Smilie:

----------


## Simon Lloyd

That can be used or some simple coding to allow the user/admin to turn the tab on or off would do, wouldn't take long to do  :Smilie:

----------


## arlu1201

Simon, thanks for the input.  Sorry, the tech team might have missed it in the documentation.  They will get it implemented shortly.

----------


## Simon Lloyd

Arlette, it's probably not in the documentation its simply imagination and ability, the imagination was done for the team by the OP by asking the question, unfortunately what they lacked was ability.

----------

